# Small timberframe shed plans?



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm looking for a small timberframe shed plan-must be under 100sq feet (8'X12' would be perfect) for a playhouse for my daughter. Can anyone help me with a direction to get some plans? I don't have the time to figure it out myself-too much going on. Thanks in advance!
Mark


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you want a set of plans with mortise and tenon joints?

Jim Rogers 
Jim Rogers Timber Designs


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for the reply. Yes, mortise and tenon would be great-nothing too crazy though-I have basic skills but not too much more.My skills lay a lot more in the direction of hot iron  Can you do something like that for me and how much would it be? 
Thanks much,
Mark


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Do you want to line it on the inside?

What is going on the outside? And what kind of roof are you having

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

I was thinking plywood with weatherboard siding (cause I have the attachment for the mill to make it). I want to insulate it so it's not too hot for her to play in. Need to put in a couple windows-Dutch door(her idea). Probably shingle the roof. Of course she added-"You can make fancy those hinges to go with the wood and Dutch door,can't you Dad, and that kind of latch you work with your thumb?" Man, I gotta stop letting her see what goes on in the shop


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Not knowing your local insect attack etc and if u use treated timber I would suggest timber frame wall (stud wall) with studs at 450 centers (18 inches). In Australia we would use 4 x 1 1/2 for timber frame and 5 x 1 1/2 for roof. I don't know the weight of shingles, you may want to beef up the rafters a little. I can check my span tables if this is what you are interested in and do a quick sketch. Don't know a Dutch door, we probably call it something else in Australia. 

In Australia we use smaller framing for walls but stiffen then with a nogging (trimmer) at no more than 1350 centres up from floor (54 inches)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If I got it right Dutch windows, according to my google search, are windows with small panes of glass typically 6 - 9 per sash / window. In Australia we call them colonial doors / windows. 

Are you planing a pitched roof or a single plane. If pitched are you planing gable ends or hip ends (or if you want to go fancy you could go Dutch Gable with some dorma windows in the roof)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Oops, meant couple windows AND a Dutch door. Basically a door the is split in half horizontally-used to keep the animals out of the house in the old days.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Like a barn door, either opening in or out. 









Is this the sort of thing you have in mind.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes. I was hoping to use 6x6 for the corner posts. We get a decent amount of snow here in a good winter. I was hoping to find something with a decent overhang-keep moisture away from the sides. 12 on 12 roof pitch.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

smithingman said:


> Yes. I was hoping to use 6x6 for the corner posts. We get a decent amount of snow here in a good winter. I was hoping to find something with a decent overhang-keep moisture away from the sides. 12 on 12 roof pitch.


Will it be sitting on dirt, concrete etc, are the posts going into the ground. 

12 on 12 roof pitch I'm guessing is 45 degree pitch. In Australia we typically talk in degrees for roof pitch, once upon a time we spoke run over rise but that was before my time. 

How much over hang are you talking for roof.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

I was planning on stone piers at each corner. Local laws being what they are, I don't need a permit and it won't raise my property tax if it's not a "permanent structure". And the overhang I was thinking 8-10 inches unless there's a better idea.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I can scetch something up for you of u like.. I guess other than corner stones it will be sitting on the ground

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 6, 2011)

Dave:
Over here timber frame means a type of construction where the large timber frame is the skeleton of the building.

If we were using 1 1/2" studs then that would be "stick framing".

See this picture of a 12x14' shed.
This shed is a Dutch design as it has a "bent" every few feet to make the "tie beam" the second floor or loft support.

Jim Rogers


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Jim_Rogers said:


> Dave:
> Over here timber frame means a type of construction where the large timber frame is the skeleton of the building.
> 
> If we were using 1 1/2" studs then that would be "stick framing".
> ...


Hi Jim,

A "bent", do you mean the diagonal brace. 

Thanks for the terminology lesson

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 6, 2011)

*Shed/playhouse*

Smithingman:
I drew this up for you.

The man is 5' 9" tall from toe to top of his hat.

Jim Rogers

PS. Dave a "bent" is an assembly of timbers that are lifted up, like a wall on the end of a house. Sometime like an "H" with brace going between the post and tie beam.


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

That looks great! My daughter will love it!


----------



## ricardojsbrito (Oct 20, 2012)

Jim_Rogers said:


> Smithingman:
> I drew this up for you.
> 
> The man is 5' 9" tall from toe to top of his hat.
> ...


This is a great cabin. Perfect for what i'm looking for. What post and beam sizes would you recommend? I'm planing to build it with a loft. Thank you


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Oct 6, 2011)

ricardojsbrito said:


> This is a great cabin. Perfect for what i'm looking for. What post and beam sizes would you recommend? I'm planing to build it with a loft. Thank you


The above drawing has 6x6 posts and beams.

Jim Rogers


----------

